# Horror Movies/Series discussion



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi All,

This thread is of *Horror/Gore/Slasher/Thriller* Movies
The list of movies I've seen in these genres are given below.

Feel free to suggest any which is not listed here..I will try to add that movie too in my post.

Enjoy!

*Note:This is not Must-Watch Movies thread and topics on Must-Watch thread should be posted there only..this is just a reference thread for all genres listed above.
If you wanted to give ratings then please post in Must Watch thread.*

Se7en (1995) [Thriller]
The Silence of the Lambs (1991) [Thriller]
The Shining (1980) [Horror]
Alien (1979) [Horror]
Aliens (1986) [Horror]
Alien³ (1992) [Thriller]
Shutter Island (2010) [Thriller]
The Exorcist (1973) [Horror]
Psycho (1960) [Horror/Thriller]
Twelve Monkeys (1995) [Thriller]
Ringu (1998) [Horror]
The Ring (2002) [Horror]
Saw (2004) [Horror]
Saw II (2005) [Horror]
Saw III (2006) [Horror]
Saw IV (2007) [Horror]
Saw V (2008)
The Blair Witch Project (1999) [Horror]
Rear Window (1954) [Thriller]
Mystic River (2003) [Thriller]
Scream (1996) [Horror/Thriller]
Scream 2 (1997) [Horror]
Scream 3 (2000) [Horror]
The Thing (1982) [Horror]
Old Boy (2003) [Thriller]
Cloverfield (2008) [Horror]
Rosemary's Baby (1968) [Horror]
Red Dragon (2002) [Thriller]
Carrie (1976) [Horror]
Grindhouse (2007) [Horror/Gore]
Planet Terror (2007) [Horror/Gore]
Night of the Living Dead (1968) [Horror]
Final Destination (2000) [Horror]
Final Destination 2 (2003) [Horror]
Final Destination 3 (2006) [Horror]
Poltergeist (1982) [Horror]
Paranormal Activity (2007) [Horror]
Paranormal Activity 2 (2010) [Horror]
Sunshine (2007) [Thriller]
What Lies Beneath (2000) [Horror]
Drag Me to Hell (2009) [Horror]
The Mist (2007) [Horror/Thriller/Gore]
An American Werewolf in London (1981) [Horror]
Machete (2010) [Thriller/Gore]
The Abyss (1989) [Thriller]
Man on Fire (2004) [Thriller]
Identity (2003) [Thriller]
The Wicker Man (1973) [Thriller]
Irréversible (2002) [Thriller]
Buried (2010) [Thriller]
1408 (2007) [Horror/Thriller]
Braindead (1992) [Horror/Gore]
The Cabin in the Woods (2011) [Horror/Thriller]
Deja Vu (2006) [Thriller]
Contagion (2011) [Thriller]
Funny Games (1997) [Thriller]
Cabin Fever (2002)  [Horror]
Silent Hill (2006) [Horror]
Hostel (2005) [Horror/Gore]
Audition (1999) [Horror/Gore]
Suspiria (1977) [Horror]
House of 1000 Corpses (2003) [Horror/Gore]
Wrong Turn (2003) [Horror/Gore]
Repulsion (1965) [Horror/Thriller]
They Live (1988) [Horror/Thriller]
The Mothman Prophecies (2002) [Horror/Thriller]
The Frighteners (1996) [Horror]
Insidious (2010) [Horror]
Gothika (2003) [Thriller]
The Hills Have Eyes (2006) [Horror]
Ginger Snaps (2000) [Horror]
Cannibal Holocaust (1980) [Horror/Gore]
Jeepers Creepers (2001) [Horror]
Re-Animator (1985) [Horror/Gore]
Ichi the Killer (2001) [Horror/Gore]
Phenomena (1985) [Horror]
Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky (1991) [Thriller/Gore]
The Newyork Ripper (1982) [Horror/Gore]
Street Trash (1987) [Horror/Gore]
Slugs (1988) [Horror]
From Beyond (1986) [Horror]
Kill Theory (2009) [Horror/Thriller]
The Strangers (2008) [Horror/Thriller]
The Woman In Black (2012) [Horror]
Inside (2007) [Horror/Gore]
The Collector (2008) [Horror/Gore]
The Collection (2012) [Horror/Gore]
Possession (2012) ][Horror]
Texas Chainsaw (2013) [Horror]
Sinister (2012) [Horror]
The Ruins (2008) [Horror]
The Devil's Reject (2005) [Horror]
V/H/S (2012) [Horror/Gore]
V/H/S 2 (2013) [Horror/Gore]
Evil Dead (2013) [Horror]
Black Christmas (1974) [Horror]
Black Christmas (2006) [Horror/Gore]
The Shrine (2011) [Horror]
Grave Encounter (2011) [Horror]
The Others (2001) [Horror/Mystery]
Cube (1997) [Horror/Thriller]
Shutter (2004) [Horror/Thriller]
The Eye (2008) [Horror/Thriller]
The Uninvited (2009) [Horror/Thriller]

If there is any mistake above,do post...I will correct it.

*This list is not sorted alphabetically [Please give me some time.I will re-arrange in proper format]*

*Don't forget to check this thread as I will keep updating the list.*


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Add Damein Omen movies to the list.

Also Shutter Island is more suspense than thriller.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 9, 2012)

I wonder Why "The Woman In Black is not in this List." [Section: Supernatural Horror.] , One of the best recent SN Horror movies, IMO.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2012)

@zangetsu you need to make some updates man. How can Final Destination be a horror movie?


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally!
My share:

Shutter (2004 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Alone (2007 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Eye (2008 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Thirteen Ghosts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Forget Me Not (2009 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> @zangetsu you need to make some updates man. How can Final Destination be a horror movie?


so its a comedy movie?

@Gearbox: I've seen 13ghosts & Shutter (Shutter was good)
will check others also


----------



## Desmond (Dec 14, 2012)

Add Wrong Turn 2. I haven't seen the first one, but this one has a hell of a lot of gore.

Final Destination is more like thriller/gore IMHO, especially the later sequels.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> so its a comedy movie?
> 
> @Gearbox: I've seen 13ghosts & Shutter (Shutter was good)
> will check others also


Are you serious or kidding? 
Final Destination is more of Thriller genre right? It can't be horror.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Add Wrong Turn 2. I haven't seen the first one, but this one has a hell of a lot of gore.
> 
> Final Destination is more like thriller/gore IMHO, especially the later sequels.



Oh yeah i will 



ajayritik said:


> Are you serious or kidding?
> Final Destination is more of Thriller genre right? It can't be horror.



Ok boss..i was referring to the imdb genres will change it to thriller then


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 14, 2012)

Could you please bold out best in class horror?
As Faun did with Korean flicks...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Could you please bold out best in class horror?
> As Faun did with Korean flicks...



then I'll have to bold all in the list...coz I have eliminated those which are weak or dull.
but I will post the ones which are weak but still a one time watch here and will mention about them


----------



## Desmond (Dec 14, 2012)

If you like Japanese horror, check out Noroi : The Curse. It makes Paranormal Activity look as gay as Twilight.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 14, 2012)

very good list.keep up the good work


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 15, 2012)

Good list. I would contribute here once I reach Kolkata.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 16, 2012)

My list, not complete and could be repetitive as compared to Zangetsu,
Disclaimer: I've not watched all of them 


> 1408
> 4bia
> A Nightmare on Elm Street 2010
> A Tale Of Two Sisters
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2012)

My thread is catching dust, will it be ok to merge it here or do I kill (ask to lock) it?

Another one of my favourites is The Midnight Meat Train. Its written by Clive Barker, the one who wrote the Hellraiser series and the game Jericho.

BTW, what is the goriest movie that you have seen? Mine is not exactly a movie, but a music video for a song by Cattle Decapitation, but that is really sick stuff so cannot share here.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ Did u mean forced gender reassignment ?

That video just gives a feel cattle decapitation are trying soooo hard to be brutal.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> ^^ Did u mean forced gender reassignment ?
> 
> That video just gives a feel cattle decapitation are trying soooo hard to be brutal.



Yeah, that's what I was talking about. But, that video was totally unnecessary IMHO. All those Core-**** bands do videos like that.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2012)

gore
suicide circle
noriko's dinner table 

Horror
Devil (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 17, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> All those Core-**** bands do videos like that.



Sorry but I never found killswitch engage(death-core) or All that remains(metal-core) doing **** like that. I would rather say bands who want to be framed as "BRUTAL" do videos like that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

List updated with 2 movies (kill theory & the strangers)

guys if want real gore then 
watch 
*The Guinea Pig Series*
this movie has 7 parts but I will say only watch part 1 & part 2 for its awesome gore effects (although fake) but its hard to say coz they look so real.
part 3 onwards it becomes comedy & funny so only pt 1 & pt 2 are excellent


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 17, 2012)

good lord!!
yes!!!

now let me fire up utorrent.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Sorry but I never found killswitch engage(death-core) or All that remains(metal-core) doing **** like that. I would rather say bands who want to be framed as "BRUTAL" do videos like that.



Yeah, I was only talking about the really shitty bands.



Zangetsu said:


> List updated with 2 movies (kill theory & the strangers)
> 
> guys if want real gore then
> watch
> ...



Oh, I heard about the Guinea Pig series. Only proves that the japs are the sickest m***********s around.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Oh, I heard about the Guinea Pig series. Only proves that the japs are the sickest m***********s around.



yes it was banned movie...and also the cops had investigated the producers/makers of this movie to prove that the effects were not real... 
due to such investigations the makers had released another last part 7 called 'Making of Guinea pig series' where they showed how all it was made


----------



## Renny (Dec 17, 2012)

Extremely gore/disturbing:

Martyrs
The 120 Days of Sodom


----------



## rider (Dec 17, 2012)

Add Christian Bale's _The Machinist _.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

Renny said:


> Extremely gore/disturbing:
> 
> Martyrs
> The 120 Days of Sodom



I have seen both but can't consider 120 days of sodom as extreme disturbing 
Martyrs has good gore & horror

but do watch the above list "Guinea Pig series" and also *Aftermath*


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 17, 2012)

Im yet to find a movie as sick as 'Cannibal Holocaust'(maybe the 'Guinea Pig' movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Im yet to find a movie as sick as 'Cannibal Holocaust'(maybe the 'Guinea Pig' movie.



then Guinea Pig & Aftermath will overpast that


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2012)

There was a talk, that there's gonna be a remake of "Cannibal Holocaust" few years back!
What happened to that?

Cannibal Holocaust Remake Coming!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 17, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah, I was only talking about the really shitty bands.



OK. That post of yours made me feel you were generalizing for the core bands


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2012)

I will keep adding as I keep remembering.

One Missed Call which is based on the japanese film of the same name.



> In this remake of the Japanese horror film "Chakushin Ari" (2003), several people start receiving voice-mails from their future selves -- messages which include the date, time, and some of the details of their deaths.



Also, one that I found particularly interesting : 

Tetsuo : The Iron Man (Nothing to do with Marvel comics)

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTg0MDgxMTgwMl5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMjUwNjQzMQ@@._V1._SY317_CR8,0,214,317_.jpg



> A strange man known only as the "metal fetishist", who seems to have an insane compulsion to stick scrap metal into his body, is hit and possibly killed by a Japanese "salaryman", out for a drive with his girlfriend. The salaryman then notices that he is being slowly overtaken by some kind of disease that is turning his body into scrap metal, and that his nemesis is not in fact dead but is somehow masterminding and guiding his rage and frustration-fueled transformation.



The last one I liked a lot because its shot in a B-grade grindhouse fashion and black and white and the soundtrack has some amazing industrial tracks.

It has two sequels : 

Tetsuo II : Body Hammer
*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTE5OTYwOTkwNV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMTMwMTEyMQ@@._V1._SY317_CR5,0,214,317_.jpg



> Sequel to "Tetsou" this time has the Iron Man transforming into cyberkinetic gun when a gang of vicious skinheads kidnap his son. When the skinheads capture him, they begin to experiment on him...speeding up the mutative process!



Tetsuo : The Bullet Man

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTg0NTAyMzMwMV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMzcyNjEzNA@@._V1._SY317_CR1,0,214,317_.jpg

This last one is in English and features music by Trent Reznor.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 18, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> then Guinea Pig & Aftermath will overpast that



woow need to see those..

another one

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003) - IMDb

real story real fun


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2012)

Zang, maybe put the over-gore movies inside a spoiler, if possible under a sub-section.
Not all the people can accept the hardcore-gore-genre, even myself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Zang, maybe put the over-gore movies inside a spoiler, if possible under a sub-section.
> Not all the people can accept the hardcore-gore-genre, even myself.


Hmm... ok I'll do that but as the list is huge..I almost forgot which movie was under heavy gore (will atleast do the one I remember)


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

Evil Dead series - Though it's a little funny, it was the forefather of many spooky movies.
Isnt it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Evil Dead series - Though it's a little funny, it was the forefather of many spooky movies.
> Isnt it?



I watched on old VCR when I was kid but yeah freaked me out at that time


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 6, 2013)

Table No. 21

Table No. 21


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2013)

Thir13en Ghosts

I think this one is a  very underrated movie. The story is awesome IMHO.

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTM2NzIzNTg1MV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwNjA0ODc5._V1._SY317_.jpg



> Arthur and his two children, Kathy and Bobby, inherit his Uncle Cyrus's estate: a glass house that serves as a prison to 12 ghosts. When the family, accompanied by Bobby's Nanny and an attorney, enter the house they find themselves trapped inside an evil machine "designed by the devil and powered by the dead" to open the Eye of Hell. Aided by Dennis, a ghost hunter, and his rival Kalina, a ghost rights activist out to set the ghosts free, the group must do what they can to get out of the house alive


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2013)

Add 'Possesion'...watched it this morning....a good horror movie...some of the scenes are really good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I wonder Why "The Woman In Black is not in this List." [Section: Supernatural Horror.] , One of the best recent SN Horror movies, IMO.


Added to list also added Inside (2007)



abhidev said:


> Add 'Possesion'...watched it this morning....a good horror movie...some of the scenes are really good.



I haven't seen it yet will watch it & add it to the list

*Guys,need some idea's on how to perfectly organize the list (as u know it will grow huge)*


----------



## digitfan (Jan 23, 2013)

Do we really need this thread too since we already have a similar thread running?*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/165393-horror-movies-discussion.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2013)

digitfan said:


> Do we really need this thread too since we already have a similar thread running?*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/165393-horror-movies-discussion.html



check the titles please


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2013)

The first film based on the Slender man mythos. Check the trailer:


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2013)

Added The Collection (2012) [Horror] & The Possession (2012) ][Horror] in the list


----------



## rst (Feb 26, 2013)

must watch horror movies :-
 1. grudge 1 (2004)
 2. shutter (thailand movie) (2004)
 3. orphanage (Spanish movie) (2007)
 4. the others (2001)
 5. wrong turn 1 (2003)
 6. hill have eyes 1 (2006)
 7. insidious (2011)
 8. friday 13 (2009)
 9. drag me to hell (2009)
 10. orphan (2009)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2013)

That Shutter is the Japanese one, right?


----------



## rst (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah
But according to wikipedia it is thailand movie;Shutter (2004 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(I thought that it was korean movie)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2013)

I was probably thinking about the American one which is based in Japan.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2013)

Added Texas Chainsaw 3D (2013)



pratyush997 said:


> Table No. 21


its not a Horror/Thriller movie


----------



## rst (Jun 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Added Texas Chainsaw 3D (2013)



It got very poor ratings


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2013)

Saw "The Shining" today. Not very horrifying, but pretty good story nevertheless.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

rst said:


> It got very poor ratings



ya less than 5..but sometimes u just have to ignore imdb ratings...
its a good watch not at par with other in the series but still the mid-half of the movie is good


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2013)

rst said:


> It got very poor ratings



Horror movies are usually underrated. You need to see it and rate it yourselves.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My thread is catching dust, will it be ok to merge it here or do I kill (ask to lock) it?
> 
> Another one of my favourites is The Midnight Meat Train. Its written by Clive Barker, the one who wrote the Hellraiser series and the game Jericho.
> 
> BTW, what is the goriest movie that you have seen? Mine is not exactly a movie, but a music video for a song by Cattle Decapitation, but that is really sick stuff so cannot share here.



That would be Tokyo Gore Police..


A few on my list-
A Tale Of Two Sisters..
Alone(Thai)..
Grave Encounters..
Insidious..
The Apparition..
Trick 'r Treat..
Cabin in the woods..
The Eye..
The Last House On the Left..

I'm sorry if i repeated any of the already mentioned movies..



abhidev said:


> Add 'Possesion'...watched it this morning....a good horror movie...some of the scenes are really good.



The old one or the new one??



Gearbox said:


> Evil Dead series - Though it's a little funny, it was the forefather of many spooky movies.
> Isnt it?



Going by the time they were made, they are pretty spooky..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Horror movies are usually underrated. You need to see it and rate it yourselves.


Exactly.. there r many Horror movies which got 3.5~4 rating but still deserved some praise from viewers.



ShankJ said:


> That would be Tokyo Gore Police..
> 
> 
> A few on my list-
> ...



u did repeated



ShankJ said:


> The old one or the new one??



new one...imdb link is given


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 6, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> woow need to see those..
> 
> another one
> 
> ...



Have you seen the older one..??



Zangetsu said:


> Exactly.. there r many Horror movies which got 3.5~4 rating but still deserved some praise from viewers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edited...
I meant the movies that you had already mentioned..

Cant find a decent torrent for the older Possesion movie, heard that it is really worth downloading..

There isnt a good torrent of The Guinee Pig series on Kat,ph... Sad..


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> gore
> suicide circle
> noriko's dinner table
> 
> ...



Devil is actually worth the download.. Nice movie..



Anorion said:


> gore
> suicide circle
> noriko's dinner table
> 
> ...



Devil is actually worth the download.. Nice movie..


----------



## rst (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah

Devil is good horror movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2013)

^^now watch The Devils Chair if u haven't


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^now watch The Devils Chair if u haven't



The Devils Chair, is it good??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> The Devils Chair, is it good??


yup..and surprising too...will add it to the list


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 7, 2013)

Only Thriller Movies - 

The Usual Suspects 
Sherlock Holmes 1 & 2
Pulp Fiction 


Special Mention to Limitless, do watch this


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2013)

Saw all the Tetsuo series movies yesterday. Not very scary, but if body horror's your thing, you will not be disappointed.

Tetsuo I : The Iron Man is about a salary man whose body turns to scrap metal after being cursed by a stranger whom he accidentally  hits with his car. (Japanese)

Tetsuo II : Body Hammer is about a guy who turns into a metallic human weapon out of rage when his son is kidnapped. (Japanese)

Tetsuo III : The Bullet Man is an english language film about a guy who, out of rage, turns into a metallic entity whose body is full of guns and later transforms into some sort of fusion reactor.

The movie seems pretty B grade, especially the first part, but I think the concept is awesome.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Saw the movie Aftermath, just dint get the end..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Saw the movie Aftermath, just dint get the end..


its just about post mortem and has no dialogues  director wanted to show the feelings of the doctor


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> its just about post mortem and has no dialogues  director wanted to show the feelings of the doctor



I dint like it, its not even a movie, its more like the video of a pervert doctor doing post mortem.. Sad..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> I dint like it, its not even a movie, its more like the video of a pervert doctor doing post mortem.. Sad..



watch Hatchet series...excellent comedy horror movie i m waiting for part 3 this year


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> watch Hatchet series...excellent comedy horror movie i m waiting for part 3 this year



The problem with most of the movies is that they dont have a proper torrent to download..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> The problem with most of the movies is that they dont have a *proper torrent to download*..



Such movies do exist  ?


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Such movies do exist  ?



Which movies??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2013)

Added Sinister to the list..damn good horror movie


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 17, 2013)

I will suggest to add 28 days later  & 28 weeks later to that list


----------



## varun004 (Jun 17, 2013)

from dusk till dawn (1996)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2013)

Added to the list
The Ruins (2008)
The Devil's Reject (2005)


----------



## rst (Jun 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Added to the list
> The Ruins (2008)
> The Devil's Reject (2005)



Both are good movies
But I really like The Devil's Reject (2005)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2013)

The Dark Hours (2005) is excellent horror & thriller not to be missed


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Added to the list
> The Ruins (2008)
> The Devil's Reject (2005)



downloading..



Zangetsu said:


> The Dark Hours (2005) is excellent horror & thriller not to be missed



no proper torrent..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> no proper torrent..


u are not a n00b in searching


----------



## abhidev (Jun 24, 2013)

Add 'Evil Dead(2013)' and the old one too ...they are gory and have some horrifying moments


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u are not a n00b in searching



I have a 64Kb/s download speed, so i need to download only those torrents whose seeds to leeches ratio is good, else the speed goes down to 27-28Kb/s..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2013)

Since we have two threads, why not use this to maintain a list of movies, while discussions and reviews are carried out in the discussion thread?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> I have a 64Kb/s download speed, so i need to download only those torrents whose seeds to leeches ratio is good, else the speed goes down to 27-28Kb/s..


OT: ah..u r not using a Broadband...get 1Mbps connection atleast 

@abhidev: I got Evil Dead 2013..will watch it & update it in post#1 list



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Since we have two threads, why not use this to maintain a list of movies, while discussions and reviews are carried out in the discussion thread?


yup...I created this for a good reference list.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 2, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> downloading..



Can you PM me the links if you don't mind?

Thanks @Zang for starting this thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks @Zang for starting this thread.


most welcome 

@Desmond: yesterday,I was viewing Imdb horror movies list & came to know that ur avatar is from movie poster *"Eraserhead"*..in horror


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> most welcome
> 
> @Desmond: yesterday,I was viewing Imdb horror movies list & came to know that ur avatar is from movie poster *"Eraserhead"*..in horror



Yeah, 

Though the movie is not so horror. More surreal though.


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 2, 2013)

Use furk.net or zbigz.com to transload torrent to direct links


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> Use furk.net or zbigz.com to transload torrent to direct links



guys pls keep torrent/downloading movies outside of this thread...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

Added V/H/S (2012) to the list...
will soon add V/H/S 2 also


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 8, 2013)

@ Zang

Great job man, still maintain the list *claps* 

One request though.
Can we bold out the best ones?
Coz list will keep increasing and we dont know much about which one shouldnt be missed and which ones should


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

^^Well I could bold out but then other movies will be left in the dark


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Added V/H/S (2012) to the list...
> *will soon add V/H/S 2 also*



Added
better than BWP IMO


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 24, 2013)

VHS?? BWP?? Not good with abbreviations..

Evil Dead 2013 is on the list??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2013)

How can you guys forget The Grudge Series .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> VHS?? BWP?? Not good with abbreviations..


VHS : Video Home System
BWP: Blair Witch Project 



ShankJ said:


> Evil Dead 2013 is on the list??


will add it soon 



mastercool8695 said:


> How can you guys forget The Grudge Series .



Oh yeah sure


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2013)

So many movies, so little time!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2013)

Added...
Evil Dead (2013) 
Black Christmas (1974) 
Black Christmas (2006) 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So many movies, so little time!!!



life is short


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2013)

Added..
The Shrine (2011)
Grave Encounter (2011)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2013)

Added..
The Others (2001)

I've got Hatchet III (2013) if its good will add it too


----------



## Sherlock007 (Aug 29, 2013)

can any one share the link of "Texas Chainsaw (2013)" movie DVD online,, or for downloading....


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2013)

Sherlock007 said:


> can any one share the link of "Texas Chainsaw (2013)" movie DVD online,, or for downloading....



I don't think we can help you with that, but I am sure you can use Google.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2013)

Sherlock007 said:


> can any one share the link of "Texas Chainsaw (2013)" movie DVD online,, or for downloading....



this is not a downloading portal...
this thread gives u info about the movies title (not any piracy links etc)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2013)

Which is the most scariest horror movie?


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2013)

Sherlock007 said:


> can any one share the link of "Texas Chainsaw (2013)" movie DVD online,, or for downloading....


You're so open.


----------



## rst (Sep 16, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Which is the most scariest horror movie?



try these :-
 grudge 1 (2004)
 shutter (thailand movie) (2004)
wrong turn 1 (2003)
 hill have eyes 1 (2006)
insidious (2011)
 friday 13 (2009)
drag me to hell (2009)


----------



## moniker (Sep 16, 2013)

Is there any horror movie that is logically plausible and at the same time has no gore? Stories like Saw (without any stupid ghosts or monsters) but should be capable of scaring the s**t out of you without having to watch miserable scenes of torture.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Which is the most scariest horror movie?


most scariest is not yet known
but here are few which scares

V/H/S (2012) [Horror/Gore]
V/H/S 2 (2013) [Horror/Gore]
The Shrine (2011) [Horror]
Grave Encounter (2011) [Horror]
Sinister (2012) [Horror]
Jeepers Creepers (2001) [Horror]


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Which is the most scariest horror movie?


For me,
Ring
Ring 2
Grudge
Sinister
Mama
Cure
The Conjuring
The Blair Witch Project
R-Point



moniker said:


> Is there any horror movie that is logically plausible and at the same time has no gore? Stories like Saw (without any stupid ghosts or monsters) but should be capable of scaring the s**t out of you without having to watch miserable scenes of torture.


Red Dragon


----------



## moniker (Sep 16, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Red Dragon



Thanks, will check it out.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you guys, I will watch Grudge and Ring first. I will watch the other movies later on.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anyone watched Darkness Falls (2003)? It is a pretty good movie.

Synopsis : A vengeful spirit has taken the form of the Tooth Fairy to exact vengeance on the town that lynched her 150 years earlier. Her only opposition is the only child, now grown up, who has survived her before. 

Personal addendum : The ghost cannot tolerate the light and therefore only remains and stalks people from the darkness.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 17, 2013)

Watch the 'Hostel' series...


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2013)

Mirrors movie is more or less same, except that the ghost dwells in mirrors.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Watch the 'Hostel' series...



The first Hostel movie was good. The second sucked.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The first Hostel movie was good. The second sucked.



Yea... the first part was really scary.... Later it was just gore


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone seen any of the Guinea Pig series? If anyone has, please give reviews.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Has anyone seen any of the Guinea Pig series? If anyone has, please give reviews.


i have seen it 
here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list.html#post1804106
also post#24


----------



## Renny (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichi The Killer anyone?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2013)

Renny said:


> Ichi The Killer anyone?


its already there in the list *Ichi the Killer (2001) [Horror/Gore]*
& all movies in the list are the ones I have seen


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

Added 
Cube (1997) [Horror/Thriller] to the list


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

Added
Shutter (2004) [Horror/Thriller]
The Eye (2008) [Horror/Thriller]
The Uninvited (2009) [Horror/Thriller] to the list


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Add death silence......


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 21, 2014)

Human Centipede??
Imprint??
Irreversibble??
Grotesque??

- - - Updated - - -

Aftermath isnt actually horror, its more like sick flick..


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Human centipede and its sequel is probably the most repulsive movies. *yuck


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 22, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Human centipede and its sequel is probably the most repulsive movies. *yuck



Ha ha, watch Salo: 100 days of Sodom then!!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2018)

As the title says. This thread is meant to discuss horror movies. Since I think horror movies are a niche here, carrying out a discussion on the other movies thread would not be appropriate. Therefore, I have created this thread to serve this purpose.

My most favourite genres of movies are war, sci-fi, drama and of course, horror. I think its a brilliant genre of movies mostly because of the difficulty to pull off good scares or to have a lasting impression on the mind.

This thread is for discussing and suggesting horror movies. All types of horror movies are welcome as long as they have a scare factor. Slasher movies also allowed.

Some of my favourite horror movies (in no particular order):

1. The Shining (1980) - IMDb

Stanley Kubrick's seminal horror movie which is an all time classic. Based on a novel by Stephen King, this does not have much corporeal horror but the psychological and supernatural horror is on point. Jack Nicholson's absolutely stellar performance beats the point home. A must watch classic for any horror aficionado.

2. The Blair Witch Project (1999) - IMDb

One of the pioneers of the "found footage" genre of horror movies. The Blair Witch project tells the story of a group of student filmmakers filming a documentary about the legend of the titular Blair Witch in the woods. Unexplainable phenomena begin to occur as the investigation goes on as the crew are stalked and harassed by a mysterious entity.

3. Noroi (2005) - IMDb

This film is another found footage film, filmed in a documentary style following a filmmaker investigating the paranormal occurrences that have been sweeping a Japanese city. Knotted strings and dead birds begin to appear around the city. He goes to the root of the matter uncovering the source to an ancient and evil mythological entity.

4. The Grudge (2004) - IMDb

Another classic must watch movie. Following the reanimated spirits of a murdered family seeking revenge on anyone who comes into their home.

5. Hellraiser (1987) - IMDb

A classic film based on Clive Barker's novel The Hellbound Heart. Follows a family who come into contact with the Cenobites - a race of sadomasochistic extra-dimensional beings who some from a dimension of unlimited pleasure and unlimited pain pursuing the person who escaped from their realm.

6. The Thing (1982) - IMDb

Written and directed by John Carpenter, The Thing is a brilliant mix of psychological horror and body horror. It follows a group of individuals isolated at a antarctic research station as they come into contact with a shapeshifting life form that starts infecting and impersonating them. The tension gets thick as trust begins to wither between the members while the alien life form picks them off.

7. Alien (1979) - IMDb

With perhaps the best monster design of all horror movies, Alien is another classic horror film. Following the crew of a hauling starship called the Nostromo. They come into contact with a distress beacon that leads them to an uncharted planet. While investigating the signal they inadvertently bring aboard an Alien organism that stalks the halls of their ship and starts hunting them down. Great performance by Sigourney Weaver as Ellen Ripley.

8. Tetsuo (1989) - IMDb

A very low budget production, shot in black and white. Tetsuo: The Iron Man follows a Japanese salary man who gets cursed by a man with a fetish for metal. This causes his body to transform into an amalgamation of flesh and metal. Good visceral atmosphere and great industrial soundtrack.

9. Pet Sematary (1989) - IMDb

Also based on a novel by Stephen King. This film follows a guy who loses his child and overcome by grief buries its corpse in a Native American burial ground that is rumored to bring dead things back to life.

Will reply with more as I remember.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2018)

Alien is definitely my rank 1  in terms of horror, not because it is actually  scary but the amount of lore they managed to build up because of the movies is just stunning.
Aliens was not horror but still a great movie to watch.
We dont talk about the other movies.
BTW, anyone into HP Lovecraft here ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> BTW, anyone into HP Lovecraft here ?


Duuude. I am big into Lovecraft. Read many of his books including Call Of Cthulhu, The Shadow Over Innsmouth, The Dunwich Horror, etc. Too bad there isn't many good movies based on his books.


Nerevarine said:


> Alien is definitely my rank 1 in terms of horror, not because it is actually scary but the amount of lore they managed to build up because of the movies is just stunning.
> Aliens was not horror but still a great movie to watch.


Yea, Aliens was a bit more action packed but still good enough to watch. Though I think if Aliens came out 30 or so years ago then it would definitely have been scary. Now people are too desensitized so older movies don't feel scary any more.

Have you seen The Thing?

Edit: So what kind of horror you guys like the most? Psychological horror or body horror?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2018)

Yep, the new  movie tied up so well to the old one, that ending helicopter dog chase scene. Thats how prequels should be made lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2018)

BTW the new Call of Cthulu game (which also has relation to the old one) looks absolutely great. (Kinda going offtopic, but big HP Lovecraft fan).
My personal favourite is cosmic horror. 

_The abyss returns even the boldest gaze.
_


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2018)

Yeah, I played the game. Its loosely based on Shadow Over Innsmouth though. Never completed it because of a bug that makes the game incompleteable. Good game but that should be discussed in the horror games thread.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Yep, the new  movie tied up so well to the old one, that ending helicopter dog chase scene. Thats how prequels should be made lol


New movie? Someone made a prequel to it?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2018)

The Thing (2011 film) - Wikipedia


The Thing (1982 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2018)

>2011
Wow, I always thought this was a subpar remake or something.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2018)

It was not as good as the 1982 film but its ending made up for it


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

I am definitely not into horror movies (I always think that there are enough horrors around in real world, to see cinema which horrifies you). But that doesn't mean I don't respect them. But my taste includes horror which are mostly psychological or horror combined with sci fi/thriller. One more reason I don't like in horror movies are jump scares.

So I am not even surprised that I haven't even watched a single film listed in the OP.

With that note, here are some horror movies I like:

*The Cube:* Damn, this film. It's amazing. It's so thrilling and nasty. There are not a lot jump scares, but the story and how it progresses it's very unsettling, thrilling and uncomfortable. The Cube 2 and 3 were not that good, but if you like Cube 1, then you may want to watch them too.

*The Cabin in the Woods:* Even if it's horror, IMDb also classify it as comedy. And damn it's good. Things take very wrong turn, and spooky. The movies makes so many references to the tropes of other horror movies. And as goes full on crazy during the end. I loved it.

*The Butterfly Effect:* It's one of the movies that is difficult to describe. But even thinking about the story now gave me a shiver. So that's something. I find the movie absolutely engaging, very weird, and climax absolutely bewildering! The climax is beyond imagination. So kudos to the one actually thinking about it.

*Donnie Darko:* I can't even write about this movie. It's just unspeakable. It's very creepy. But I still liked it. Don't know why or how. It doesn't come under the genre of horror which I like, but the film still spoke to me on some level.

*A Clockwork Orange:* This is a classic by Stanley Kubrick. It's also a very uncomfortable movie, and seems very weird to even be released. The movie seems wrong, especially about the time it came. But it's absolutely enthralling to watch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> It was not as good as the 1982 film but its ending made up for it


2011 one was a prequel to 1982. good one though


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I am definitely not into horror movies (I always think that there are enough horrors around in real world, to see cinema which horrifies you). But that doesn't mean I don't respect them. But my taste includes horror which are mostly psychological or horror combined with sci fi/thriller. One more reason I don't like in horror movies are jump scares.
> 
> So I am not even surprised that I haven't even watched a single film listed in the OP.
> 
> ...


None of these are horror! None!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> None of these are horror! None!


Oh ok. Then I guess I am just not into horror.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2018)

I forgot how many Horror movies I have watched till date.
Need to refresh my memory by going in to _icheckmovies_


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> None of these are horror! None!





Vyom said:


> Oh ok. Then I guess I am just not into horror.


IMO Horror means different things for different people. Good horror movies exploit your fears effectively. If you are too scared to even watch it that means that the movie actually was effective. But I think confronting your fears is what makes horror movies enjoyable.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2018)

I knew this existed but wasn't able to find.
Maybe @Desmond David and mods can agree to merge these two.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2018)

@Zangetsu you forgot your own thread?
Horror,Gore,Thriller Movies list


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2018)

Will merge if @Desmond David wants to merge
this seems more laser focused on horror than the other thread


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2018)

Well, I searched before making this thread but did not find anything.


Anorion said:


> Will merge if @Desmond David wants to merge
> this seems more laser focused on horror than the other thread


I think it will be better to merge since the scope of both threads is the same. Even slasher movies is allowed here.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2018)

okay, merged the threads, kept the new title


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu you forgot your own thread?
> Horror,Gore,Thriller Movies list


Oh Man! that's old thread posted in 2012.
difficult to remember so much 

Btw Guys checkout the list I posted in OP


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2018)

Dude, I was just thinking how you listed almost every horror movie in existence. This is some dedication.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Dude, I was just thinking how you listed almost every horror movie in existence. This is some dedication.


because I like Horror movies 
I will post my profile link of _icheckmovies _and the OP is very small compared to the horror movies I have watched till date


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2018)

Now that we're here, why not remove the only 'thriller' movies from the list?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2018)

Nah, it's okay I think. Sometimes thriller movies can also be scary


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2018)

BTW, you guys seen 13 Ghosts? The one from 2001, not the original. It gets a lot of flak for being bad but I thought it was pretty good. Yes, the acting can be a bit janky at times and there is some unnecessary amount of comic timing. But overall, the concepts of each of the titular 13 Ghosts and the ending concept, etc is pretty much on point IMO.

Edit: Date


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2018)

Remove The Cabin in the Woods and The Cube from the original post. Since as per Rhitwick, those two are not horror movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2018)

The cabin in the woods I would mostly call a horror-satire, if there exists something like this (but there should).
Cube is pure thriller and the OP wants to have thrillers here too.

So....let both be here.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2018)

I am waiting for the "The Nun" movie now. i like how they are merging  the Annabel & conjuring  series.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2018)

A good short analysis of The Shining:





Never seen Videogamedunkey do a serious video like this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2018)

^^ Saw the trailer and it looks really good.
Netflix has very good Series with them.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2018)

Anyone seen the movie "A Quiet Place".
Its Sci-Fi horror. PRetty good movie with great acting by Emily BLunt


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2018)

I heard about it, but it's not on Netflix or Prime. Will have to look on *cough* sites.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


>


Saw a huge advertisement billboard of this in Pune today. Starting 24th Aug it seems.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyone seen the movie "A Quiet Place".
> Its Sci-Fi horror. PRetty good movie with great acting by Emily BLunt


its in my watch-list


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2018)

Pet Sematary getting rebooted.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 25, 2019)

Reviving the Dead from the Grave 


Have you all seen Veronica (2017) 
It has got the scariest film ever title..and Netflix say many of its viewers had turned off the movie halfway for being too scary.

Netflix horror movie 'Veronica' is scaring people into shutting it off halfway through watching


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2019)

I've seen it.
Don't believe in the hype.
For us veterans, its .......ummmm....... OK


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> I've seen it.
> Don't believe in the hype.
> For us veterans, its .......ummmm....... OK


Yeah, saw it yesterday.  Its from the same director who made REC.

The movie plot is good and so is the acting by the child actors. And also its based on true event happened in Madrid in 1992.


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> For us veterans, its .......ummmm....... OK


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2020)

Been a while since I've watched a good horror movie, what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2020)

I rewatched Alien again to get my horror kicks..
absolute classic.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I rewatched Alien again to get my horror kicks..
> absolute classic.


Yeah, I never get tired of it. Alien 1 and 2.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Been a while since I've watched a good horror movie, what do you guys suggest?


Try Siccîn (2014) - IMDb heard some friends saying it is good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Been a while since I've watched a good horror movie, what do you guys suggest?


The one above I posted.
You can also watch The Wailing (Korean Horror), this is on my watch list too.

The Grudge 2019 is also released today


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> The Grudge 2019


Reviews seem pretty bad. Anyone seen this first hand?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Reviews seem pretty bad. Anyone seen this first hand?


I never found a reboot/sequel to be better than original in Hollywood(only 2 exceptions for me are Aliens & T2:judgement day) so I think reviews are pretty much right. Btw have you checked my suggestion above.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2020)

Not yet, is it on Netflix?

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Not yet, is it on Netflix?


It is a turkish movie so I think you will have to look at "unofficial sources" for this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try Siccîn (2014) - IMDb heard some friends saying it is good.


This movie has a whole series of 6 parts, part 6 is released in 2019


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> The one above I posted.
> You can also watch The Wailing (Korean Horror), this is on my watch list too.


Have seen Wailing. Its good.  Pretty good!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Have seen Wailing. Its good.  Pretty good!


Watched it yesterday, the story is simple but the scenes makes it confusing, raises many questions to the viewers. Had to watch youtube to understand it.
But still a pretty solid Horror movie from Koreans


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2020)

Not a fan of Werewolve related movies (and Zombies) but this one sure kept me interested till the end.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 6, 2020)

^Have you tried Train to Busan?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2020)

Anorion said:


> ^Have you tried Train to Busan?


Yes, have seen it already.

It was good too.

There comes at times some movies which take a look back on the whole genre its making a movie and decides, nah, I would reimagine this genre.

"Train to busan" is good. A zombie flick that I would recommend, can't say same for others.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2020)

Anorion said:


> ^Have you tried Train to Busan?


On my watch list


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2020)

Check out this short film. It's based on SCP. Pretty high quality.






Not based on any particular SCP though but I am not familiar with all SCP entries. Perhaps this is something original.


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Check out this short film. It's based on SCP. Pretty high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you posted a trailer, and since it was in horror movies thread, I watched parts of it with low volume and expecting jump scares.
Then I thought wait a minute, a trailer isn't that long.

Should we have a short movies thread?


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2020)

Vyom said:


> I thought you posted a trailer, and since it was in horror movies thread, I watched parts of it with low volume and expecting jump scares.
> Then I thought wait a minute, a trailer isn't that long.
> 
> Should we have a short movies thread?


There is already one, let me see if I can find it.

I haven't posted this earlier. I discovered this only recently. I really liked it, it has horror but does not rely on jump scares. You'll like it more if you read the SCP wiki.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk

Edit: Short movies thread: Short Movies Thread


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2020)

Do we have horror thread for series? If not, then change the title to movie/series?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2020)

Yeah, we can discuss series as well. Changing the title.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks Desmond!

Anyone here seen Marianne? It is good series considering whatever is out there for this genre. I would recommend. Its available on Netflix and is in French language.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope, I haven't really found any good TV series when it comes to horror. Stranger Things comes to mind but it's more slice-of-life than horror, good concept though but seriously lacking in the scare factor. Perhaps I am too desensitized to all of the horror that I have watched so far.

Gore doesn't cut it these days. Need something more


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Nope, I haven't really found any good TV series when it comes to horror. Stranger Things comes to mind but it's more slice-of-life than horror, good concept though but seriously lacking in the scare factor. Perhaps I am too desensitized to all of the horror that I have watched so far.
> 
> Gore doesn't cut it these days. Need something more


Maybe because you have played too much RE games.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Nope, I haven't really found any good TV series when it comes to horror. Stranger Things comes to mind but it's more slice-of-life than horror, good concept though but seriously lacking in the scare factor. Perhaps I am too desensitized to all of the horror that I have watched so far.
> 
> Gore doesn't cut it these days. Need something more



Try Marianne then. Also, you must watch Haunting of the Hill House. This one is really better than the rest of the horror series/movies out there from recent times.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Haunting of the Hill House


Oh man, I got bored in the first episode itself. Does it get better?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Oh man, I got bored in the first episode itself. Does it get better?


Lol. I am now not sure if you will like Marianne as well. The story gets better in both the series but the middle 1-2 episodes are dry. Even if you feel bored first few episodes, i would suggest to keep going since both the series are small.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh well, let's see if I come around to it.

IMO TV/Web series don't really work very well with horror, especially if it is the same long-running narrative because you cannot show horror elements regularly and you have to pad out the whole season with non-relevant story arcs from time to time. It works well only if it's an anthology series or if it's a series with episodes dealing with different supernatural elements (like Supernatural or Constantine).


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 28, 2020)

Haunting of the Hill House is based on the book. It has only 10 episodes and there is a build up to take it to some point in the story but they have stayed relevant for the most part.
I would give a solid 7/10 since its far better than other series/movies out there in this genre.
As for Marianne, only 8 episodes, not that scary but I liked the series overall through scenery, BGM and also good acting from the lead character.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2020)

Ok, I will try Haunting of Hill House this weekend and see.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Oh man, I got bored in the first episode itself. Does it get better?


What!!!

This is by far the best horror TV show ever created.
American Horror Story - S01 comes close to this but failed to keep the pace/surprises till the end.

"Haunting of Hill House" is benchmark on how a "Horror" TV show should be made!

They are coming out with a sequel (diff. story and character though)


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Oh well, let's see if I come around to it.
> 
> IMO TV/Web series don't really work very well with horror, especially if it is the same long-running narrative because you cannot show horror elements regularly and you have to pad out the whole season with non-relevant story arcs from time to time. It works well only if it's an anthology series or if it's a series with episodes dealing with different supernatural elements (like Supernatural or Constantine).


Even I had this notion till "Haunting of Hill House" came.
American Horror Story spoilt the taste of horror TV show for me. And I kept on thinking there can never be a TV series on horror as the horror elements would die down and you would used to the shocks soon.

But, but I was proven wrong and how I loved to be proven wrong by this show!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2020)

Makes me really think what is actually left in the future of horror. Most of the tropes have be done to death.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2020)

Horror movie world is mostly dominated by Hollywood.
So Ghosts related or out of Bible would dominate their stories.

Next is to look into folklore of other countries and invest in them.

Everyone loves a well told movie. Why not from Japanese, Thai, Korean, Chinese etc.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2020)

IMO horror is not completely based on folklore, it's more about things that challenge our sense of reality or forcing us to face things that we fear the most. Folklore is just a backdrop, but what's really exploited is our own sense of fear.

Now, fear can be something very mundane. For example, we all fear for the safety of our family members, so if say your children go out of the house we ask them to return before dark and if they don't come back we begin to worry. If it gets even later and they don't return, we begin to panic and start fearing the worst. So, the challenge of a good horror story would be, how to exploit such fear in a story. A good example of this is Pet Sematary where a family loses their child in an accident and unable to cope with the loss goes to forbidden lengths to get the child back.

So, the material does not really matter but it's about how fear is exploited.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2020)

Any watched Siccin Series they have released 7 parts ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2020)

Relevant

*www.nme.com/news/film/new-study-ranks-scariest-horror-films-by-average-heart-rate-2791307


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2020)

There are some movies in that list I haven't seen. Will check that out.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2020)

Finished 'The Haunting of the Bly Manor', _sigh_ ... Do not watch this, it is more of drama than a horror series. Except the cast and acting, nothing is good here. You might find the cast familiar from 1st part.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 3, 2020)

Midsommar 10/10. Loved it!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Midsommar 10/10. Loved it!


I've been thinking of watching this but never came around to it. I will check it out soon.

Have any of you watched this series? Lovecraft Country (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb

It's based on H P Lovecraft's stories apparently.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2020)

^IMDB says this,



> Will this have any connection whatsoever (other than the title) to the works of H.P. Lovecraft?
> 
> Yes and no, because the novel of the same name it's based on makes significant references to Lovecraft. The Novel is a commentary on what is wrong with Lovecraft's work in the eyes of the writer Matt Ruff. It is vaguely set in the same universe but it isn't written in the style of H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2020)

Oh well. Makes sense given that H P Lovecraft was actually a huge racist. But sadly I guess proper Lovecraft movies are hard to make.

There is this though: Color Out of Space (film) - Wikipedia based on a H P Lovecraft story.






I haven't watched this yet though.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 4, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Oh well. Makes sense given that H P Lovecraft was actually a huge racist. But sadly I guess proper Lovecraft movies are hard to make.
> 
> There is this though: Color Out of Space (film) - Wikipedia based on a H P Lovecraft story.
> 
> ...


Well this guy was kinda sick in real life too. Just when I think I have seen it all something new pops up and keeps us going ...

thx


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2020)

So, I watched Bird Box on Netflix a few days ago. And god damn it was an extremely underwhelming experience. While I appreciate what they were going with it just lacks enough substance. Nothing is really memorable about it (except the last scene), cardboard cutout characters and really bland story.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 10, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Midsommar 10/10. Loved it!


Thanks for posting here. I watched this movie on last weekend and loved it. 

Entire movie is almost in daylight, have bright colored scenes but that doesn't shine enough light to overcome the darkness of the context. Generally I like good cult based movies like Hereditary and this was no exception. It might be slow for some people and runs for 2hr 50 mins but with a short refreshing break, the time spent was worth. I really liked the acting of the lead actress too. 

Overall, if one likes cult based horror movies/series then this is a must watch!


----------



## rockfella (Nov 10, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for posting here. I watched this movie on last weekend and loved it.
> 
> Entire movie is almost in daylight, have bright colored scenes but that doesn't shine enough light to overcome the darkness of the context. Generally I like good cult based movies like Hereditary and this was no exception. It might be slow for some people and runs for 2hr 50 mins but with a short refreshing break, the time spent was worth. I really liked the acting of the lead actress too.
> 
> Overall, if one likes cult based horror movies/series then this is a must watch!


Since there are no super natural scenes it all looks so real and crazy... Like it can happen in real life.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 10, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Since there are no super natural scenes it all looks so real and crazy... Like it can happen in real life.


I also liked the movie for the same reason. Another movie was Paranormal Part-1 which has similar kind of affect on me.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 11, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I also liked the movie for the same reason. Another movie was Paranormal Part-1 which has similar kind of affect on me.


BTW  Ättestupa was/is a real thing.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 11, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> On my watch list


On mine too


----------



## rockfella (Nov 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Makes me really think what is actually left in the future of horror. Most of the tropes have be done to death.


Don't worry. They always have something going on


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 11, 2020)

rockfella said:


> BTW  Ättestupa was/is a real thing.


Holy shit! Sadly I am not willing to get into this rabbit hole due to time constraints. But it is scary to imagine.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 15, 2020)

Memories of Murder [2003]


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Memories of Murder [2003]


This is not horror. Thriller for sure, but not horror.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 16, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> This is not horror. Thriller for sure, but not horror.


Right. It horrified me for sure man. Lot more than a ton of typical horror movies


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Right. It horrified me for sure man. Lot more than a ton of typical horror movies


This is not horrifying though (at least not to me).
I got goosebumps seeing "Red Dragon". Not a horror movie but could pass as one anytime!


----------



## rockfella (Nov 16, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> This is not horrifying though (at least not to me).
> I got goosebumps seeing "Red Dragon". Not a horror movie but could pass as one anytime!


Ok. Next one Red Dragon for sure.  I love this thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Ok. Next one Red Dragon for sure.  I love this thread.


*www.imdb.com/title/tt0289765/FYI


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 10, 2021)

Anything for Jackson is a decent movie from horror genre. Do not believe the comparisons with Hereditary on some website, like I did. It is a bit slow paced cult based movie with very few characters which was a +1 according to me.
I would give 6.8/10 for this good slow horror movie not relying on jump scares.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2021)

*Midsommar (2019)*
This is seriously a cult movie. With lot of WTF moments 
Another movie I saw long back was Hereditary & Wicker Man.

But nothing beats Pink Flamingo


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2021)

For Horror/Thriller fans 

*www.shudder.com/


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> For Horror/Thriller fans
> 
> *www.shudder.com/


Not available in India apparently.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2021)

I didn't know there was a movie like this



Spoiler



Killer Condom (1996) - IMDb


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2021)

^What a terrible day to have eyes


----------



## rockfella (Apr 12, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I didn't know there was a movie like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFL


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I didn't know there was a movie like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't seen nothing yet: Rubber (2010) - IMDb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet: Rubber (2010) - IMDb


Say this only after watching this 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt000460898/
@Nerevarine @rockfella

P.S. don't read reviews or such, just get it & watch it on fast forward.


----------



## rockfella (Apr 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet: Rubber (2010) - IMDb


Watching it now.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 12, 2021)

Might as well create weird movie thread and post there with tags like NSFW and all?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Might as well create weird movie thread and post there with tags like NSFW and all?


Well many uncensored(aka not Indian censor board/services passed) horror movies are NSFW anyway.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 12, 2021)

^Yeah. But we aren't allowed to post NSFW contents here. But i am suddenly interested and I would actually watch a non-sense movie as long as its funny.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2021)

Why they think of making it anyway its gonna be FLOP show.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> ^Yeah. But we aren't allowed to post NSFW contents here. But i am suddenly interested and I would actually watch a non-sense movie as long as its funny.


I won't waste time watching those nonsense movies


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Why they think of making it anyway its gonna be FLOP show.


Vanity perhaps? Or for tax purposes.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (May 17, 2021)

Tried to find these on prime video India but no luck.  Any prime video India based good horror movie suggestions ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2021)

I am currently watching the entire Hellraiser series from the start. Currently finished Hellraiser 3: Hell on Earth.

I can't believe how good these films are. The first one is a classic of course and the series kind of loses steam with each sequel but I never get tired of seeing Pinhead and his team.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2021)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/22/Strawberry_pincushion.jpg/220px-Strawberry_pincushion.jpg
Whenever I see this pin cushion ball. It reminds me of Hellraiser


----------



## rockfella (Jun 3, 2021)

Waiting for A quiet Place II.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I am currently watching the entire Hellraiser series from the start. Currently finished Hellraiser 3: Hell on Earth.
> 
> I can't believe how good these films are. The first one is a classic of course and the series kind of loses steam with each sequel but I never get tired of seeing Pinhead and his team.


I watched them long time ago when they were braodcasted on Star movies back in early 2000 I think. After watching hellraiser 1/2/3 just stop at hellraiser 4 bloodline. I never bothered with any other hellraiser movie after that(a little spoiler but hellraiser 4 is kind of an origin story as well as finisher for the series).


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> braodcasted on Star movies


Those are heavily censored. I suggest watching elsewhere for the uncensored ones.

The rest of them are not that good, I just watch them for completeness. Though the last one Hellraiser: Judgement has somewhat better reviews.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Those are heavily censored. I suggest watching elsewhere for the uncensored ones.
> 
> The rest of them are not that good, I just watch them for completeness. Though the last one Hellraiser: Judgement has somewhat better reviews.


Yes but I also got the uncensored versions later. If you haven't seen Hellraiser Bloodline yet then watch it, chances are you will not want to watch later hellraiser movies(they all are/will be its prequels in a sense unless they reboot the series).


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2021)

Yeah, I watched it. Pretty bad acting overall. But still I never get tired of watching Pinhead rip people apart.

The thing is that Clive Barker isn't involved much in the later movies, so the rights holders just make whatever story they feel like making. Even the original actor of Pinhead does not reprise his role in the last few movies.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, I watched it. Pretty bad acting overall. But still I never get tired of watching Pinhead rip people apart.
> 
> The thing is that Clive Barker isn't involved much in the later movies, so the rights holders just make whatever story they feel like making. Even the original actor of Pinhead does not reprise his role in the last few movies.


I actually don't bother with prequels/spinoffs unless they are exceptional(one such example was Rogue One). For me Hellraiser series ended with Bloodline & unless they reboot the series(in a good way) I see no point in seeing any of the later movies which are all prequels/spinoffs(the same reason I haven't watched fantastic beasts & its sequel).


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2021)

*As above, so below** 7.5/10*
(Netflix)

Found footage horror. Check it out, liked it very much.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 13, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> *As above, so below** 7.5/10*
> (Netflix)
> 
> Found footage horror. Check it out, liked it very much.


Holy shit what a movie. I just now finished watching it. Thanks man for suggesting this! IMDB rating doesn't do justice to the movie.
It triggered so many phobias like :


Spoiler: Do not read without watching the movie



getting stuck in tight dark spaces, no light or under water and also no light, weird sounds in dark! few more which I can't remember. Then there was this hell creatures and the burning car scene.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2021)

If a  Horror movie is above 6 in Imdb then it means its underrated.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 13, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> If a  Horror movie is above 6 in Imdb then it means its underrated.


really? I have been ignoring every movie below 7 until now,, except from  the comedy genre.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2021)

Yeah. Horror genre is the most low rated. You will hardly find Horror movies crossing 8 rating in IMDb.

Check this Feature Film, Rating Count of 25,000, Horror (Sorted by IMDb Rating Descending) - IMDb,

only 11 movies crossing 8 rating as compared to other Genres.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2021)

Yesterday I watched Color Out Of Space. It's actually much better than I expected. It captures the cosmic horror really good and there are numerous references to Lovecraft's works since it is set in the fictional Arkham county from the Lovecraft works and cities like Innsmouth, Dunwich, etc are also mentioned.

The problem however is that most of the characters are very two-dimensional but overall the movie is a really trippy experience.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> The problem however is that most of the characters are very two-dimensional but overall the movie is a really trippy experience.


Have you seen Mandy yet?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you seen Mandy yet?


Not yet. Perhaps I will watch it today or tomorrow.

Is there any site where you can track movies to watch? Something like Goodreads but for movies?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Not yet. Perhaps I will watch it today or tomorrow.
> 
> Is there any site where you can track movies to watch? Something like Goodreads but for movies?


I don't but seen many people using tract.tv in their sig on other forums(it is paid feature though).

*blog.trakt.tv/widgets-45fd35dba354?gi=ef75da7cd8ff


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 14, 2021)

Indian Government(2014-2021)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Is there any site where you can track movies to watch? Something like Goodreads but for movies?


You mean to keep track of movies you want to watch or have watched ?

If yes then I use Keep track of what movies you have seen - iCheckMovies.com (Its FREE! but has paid version also but FREE is more than enough IMO)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> Indian Government(2014-2021)


is that a Horror movie ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2021)

I think there is also letterboxd - Letterboxd • Your life in film

I haven't used this but many big time celebrities and movie reviewers use this to give their reviews.



Zangetsu said:


> is that a Horror movie ?


That was a joke.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I think there is also letterboxd - Letterboxd • Your life in film
> 
> I haven't used this but many big time celebrities and movie reviewers use this to give their reviews.


I've been using icheckmovies since 2011 and its good.
Here is my profile Blade22's profile - iCheckMovies.com

@rhitwick & @Vyom are also there in it


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool. Ok, let me also make an account.

Edit: SargentDAndTheSOD's profile - iCheckMovies.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2021)

^^Friend request sent 
Oh! and I forgot to tell you they have new Beta version of it with superb UI (if you want to prefer than the current UI)

*beta.icheckmovies.com/


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah, I had noticed that the UI looked pretty dated.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Holy shit what a movie. I just now finished watching it. Thanks man for suggesting this! IMDB rating doesn't do justice to the movie.
> It triggered so many phobias like :
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you've watched "The Descent" ?
If not watch immediately.

It has a sequel too, that is also good.

Concept falls kinda similar to what you've written above but both are poles apart in execution.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, I had noticed that the UI looked pretty dated.


Its only a guy and his friends/family working in spare time.
Also, an android app of same would be good, else would loose traffic and interest.

p.s. check their HORROR list (and other lists too). Some pretty good movies for recommendation there


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Hope you've watched "The Descent" ?
> If not watch immediately.
> 
> It has a sequel too, that is also good.
> ...


I have seen The Descent long back. I have not seen 2nd part.

How to check the horror list you are talking in the above post?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I have seen The Descent long back. I have not seen 2nd part.
> 
> How to check the horror list you are talking in the above post?


Its in icheckmovies portal. You've made account there it seems.
Top 25 horror movies I guess is the list.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Its in icheckmovies portal. You've made account there it seems.
> Top 25 horror movies I guess is the list.


I just created the profile there. 
I can create my own lists but I am unable to find the existing list. Could share the link of this list?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2021)

I hope you have seen the 1992 classic Candyman


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2021)

I've seen the 1992 movie, are they rebooting it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I've seen the 1992 movie, are they rebooting it?


Yes.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt9347730/
Some commented that trailer gave too much away so skip it if in doubt.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2021)

Candyman is already a well known movie, so the people kinda already know what will happen trailer or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Candyman is already a well known movie, so the people kinda already know what will happen trailer or not.


I have seen the trailer & I think the most important plot twist already revealed(it shows a certain someone strongly hinted as turning into candyman/candyman's proxy so there is no suspense regarding who actually is candyman in this movie(original only appears as bits & pieces kind of like saw reboot but instead in trailer they revealed who the successor of jigsaw is).


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2021)

From the plot, it seemed a sequel not a reboot. Not sure exactly. Lets see.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> From the plot, it seemed a sequel not a reboot. Not sure exactly. Lets see.


Yes & that's why it is a big spoiler if you already know the real identity of candyman.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2021)

^ I haven't seen the old one so I am interested and also, since they have revealed the identity, then something else might be there which they have not shown in the trailer. I know this a obvious trick but its for working on me 

BTW any idea when we will get to watch A Quiet Place 2nd part on online streaming sites?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> ^ I haven't seen the old one so I am interested and also, since they have revealed the identity, then something else might be there which they have not shown in the trailer. I know this a obvious trick but its for working on me
> 
> BTW any idea when we will get to watch A Quiet Place 2nd part on online streaming sites?


Let's see.

A Quiet place 2 releasing on 12th July on streaming sites so should release same day on amazon Prime India too or maybe a few days after.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2021)

*A Quiet Place Part II  - 7.5/10*
Worth movie to watch after part 1. Excellent horror and tension. Waiting for part 3 now


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *A Quiet Place Part II  - 7.5/10*
> Worth movie to watch after part 1. Excellent horror and tension. Waiting for part 3 now


Hey dude! Where did you watch it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey dude! Where did you watch it?


Everybody knows where to get that


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *A Quiet Place Part II  - 7.5/10*
> Worth movie to watch after part 1. Excellent horror and tension. Waiting for part 3 now


There is a part III ? Naisu.. I also feel 7.5/10 
Good watch


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2021)

*Cold Skin** 7/10 (Amazon prime)*

From IMDB,


> A young man arrives at a remote island to take a post of weather observer only to find himself defending the watchtower from deadly creatures which live in the island shores.



This is the theme but does not even say anything about what actually goes in this movie.
Its weird and good. Check out.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2021)

Have any of you watched this?

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0096251/
It's in Japanese but man it's a really cutting edge concept.



> A businessman accidentally kills The Metal Fetishist, who gets his revenge by slowly turning the man into a grotesque hybrid of flesh and rusty metal.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Have any of you watched this?
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0096251/
> It's in Japanese but man it's a really cutting edge concept.


No, I have not watched this. Will try to do this weekend.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2021)

It's a very low budget, avant-garde-ish movie, mostly shot in black and white (a la Eraserhead). But it tells a more clear story rather than something surreal.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 25, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> It's a very low budget, avant-garde-ish movie, mostly shot in black and white (a la Eraserhead). But *it tells a more clear story rather than something surreal*.


Hey man it was exactly opposite of what you have descibed above. I didn't understand anything why and what exactly was happening in the movie. I don't think I will watch this kind of movie again.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2021)

One of the best examples of body horror. What didn't you understand?

Besides, you should also watch Tetsuo 2 Body Hammer.

Edit: and Tetsuo The Bullet Man which is actually in English and has a soundtrack by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey man it was exactly opposite of what you have descibed above. I didn't understand anything why and what exactly was happening in the movie. I don't think I will watch this kind of movie again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey man it was exactly opposite of what you have descibed above. I didn't understand anything why and what exactly was happening in the movie. I don't think I will watch this kind of movie again.


It depends upon what genre of Horror you like. Horror has subtypes which some people don't like.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2021)

Yeah, it's technically a cult movie and while not as surreal as Eraserhead, it's still pretty surreal in other ways.

I personally think it's a really good body horror movie with a pretty unique concept.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> It depends upon what genre of Horror you like. Horror has subtypes which some people don't like.


I am aware of sub types and also know to some extent what I don't like. For this movie, I didn't read anything about it except what Desmond posted above and went with no expectation. 



Desmond David said:


> One of the best examples of body horror. What didn't you understand?
> 
> Besides, you should also watch Tetsuo 2 Body Hammer.
> 
> Edit: and Tetsuo The Bullet Man which is actually in English and has a soundtrack by Nine Inch Nails.





Spoiler: Movie plot



At first I thought the dude was hallucinating and seeing metal things in people. But I was completely at lost when the 2nd person showed up and started fighting the first person.

Another thing, what was the car accident about? 2nd person lost his legs after getting hit by the car driven by 1st person? 
So 2nd person decided to modify their body, unfortunately with a rusted metal, which he later found out. So he blamed the first person for everything and came for revenge and started fusing metal into the body of first guy? Is this the plot?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2021)

Wikipedia gives a good synopsis of the movie.

Here's my understanding though:



Spoiler



The salaryman kills the guy who put the rod into his leg at the beginning in a car accident and dumps his body in the woods. But he does not really die and starts transforming into some rusted metal creature. He curses the salaryman and his body starts transforming too. The 2nd person is actually the first guy who the salaryman killed who returns to take revenge. But sometime in the end the guy who died absorbs the salaryman's transformed body and they both decide to transform the whole world into scrap metal.



The story is told non-linearly at times which makes it hard to follow. But the whole movie is really a low budget art film and the visuals and hallucinations are all part of the experience.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2021)

*Fear Street: Part One - 1994 ** - 6.5/10*

Slasher movie fans would love this one.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 13, 2022)

Recently saw following on Netflix

Midnight Mass- Slightly slow but the dialogues are good and worth paying attention. The conversations are not just the fillers or build up for story also has meanings related to life. I would say a must watch only because of a fresh story in this genre and I would rate it 7.5/10
Dabbe- A Turkish movie based on black magic. Good one time watch. 6/10
Please update here if anything recently came out and worth watching.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Please update here if anything recently came out and worth watching.


Not sure if you have seen or even heard about it but as per wiki "Rue Morgue magazine referred to The Sadness as "The most violent and depraved zombie movie ever made" "
@Desmond @ico @shreeux


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not sure if you have seen or even heard about it but as per wiki "Rue Morgue magazine referred to The Sadness as "The most violent and depraved zombie movie ever made" "
> @Desmond @ico @shreeux


Depends what kind of horror you want to watch. As horror has various sub-genres.

Just check for NC-17 Rating if you want to know how typical the Horror movie is. NC-17 is more violent that R-Rated movies



TheSloth said:


> Dabbe- A Turkish movie based on black magic. Good one time watch. 6/10
> Please update here if anything recently came out and worth watching.


I haven't seen Dabbe but it has 7 parts.  I bet you won't be able to watch Pink Flamingos


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Depends what kind of horror you want to watch. As horror has various sub-genres.
> 
> Just check for NC-17 Rating if you want to know how typical the Horror movie is. NC-17 is more violent that R-Rated movies


That movie is more violent than probably any zombie movie ever made so no need to even look at its rating.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 14, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> I bet you won't be able to watch Pink Flamingos


Is that even horror, it's just a gross out movie IMO.

BTW, check this list for reference if any of you have the time, patience or mood to sit through it:


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 15, 2022)

Yeah I also don't consider gore as horror and ignore too much gore movies nowadays. I like more on the supernatural or religious cult kind of movies. 

There are only 2 dabbe parts on Netflix right now and I need to watch the next part now.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 15, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not sure if you have seen or even heard about it but as per wiki "Rue Morgue magazine referred to The Sadness as "The most violent and depraved zombie movie ever made" "
> @Desmond @ico @shreeux


Ok the poster and IMDB images are looking good!! 6.5 rating is good for horror. I shall watch this. Thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Ok the poster and IMDB images are looking good!! 6.5 rating is good for horror. I shall watch this. Thanks!


Be warned though, it is "extremely brutal".


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Yeah I also don't consider gore as horror and ignore too much gore movies nowadays. *I like more on the supernatural or religious cult kind of movies*.
> 
> There are only 2 dabbe parts on Netflix right now and I need to watch the next part now.


Hereditary (2018)
Midsommar (2019)
​


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> That movie is more violent than probably any zombie movie ever made so no need to even look at its rating.


I don't think so. There is a Zombie (1979) and it is praised for its excellent gory effects for its time. It had bone chilling experience to audiences when it was released at that time Still one of the Best Zombie movies ever made.

I haven't seen Sadness but will watch it soon.

*www.timeout.com/film/the-best-zombie-movies


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't think so. There is a Zombie (1979) and it is praised for its excellent gory effects for its time. It had bone chilling experience to audiences when it was released at that time Still one of the Best Zombie movies ever made.
> 
> I haven't seen Sadness but will watch it soon.


Do watch it & then post update here, the sadness is not exactly a zombie movie which is what makes it even more terrifying.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 15, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Hereditary (2018)
> Midsommar (2019)
> ​


I have already seen and love these two. Along with these, As Above As Below(AAAB) was another movie which I loved and comes in Top 5 horror movies for me. AAAB isn't that scary but the story line kept me on edge of my seat.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I have already seen and love these two. Along with these, As Above As Below(AAAB) was another movie which I loved and comes in Top 5 horror movies for me. AAAB isn't that scary but the story line kept me on edge of my seat.


*www.imdb.com/title/tt1139797
I've watched Sadness and it justifies the name with what they have done in the movie. Poor Direction and illogical. Cannot call this a Zombie movie for sure. Its just infection movie.



Spoiler: Spoiler



_Virus + Terrorism + Porn + Gore = Sadness_


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> and illogical


What exactly did you find in this movie as illogical compared to say any other zombie/infection movie?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> What exactly did you find in this movie as illogical compared to say any other zombie/infection movie?


Cannot call it a Zombie movie. They have added Comedy also in this.  E.g.: The president speech scene (WTF)
Never saw a Comedy scene in serious situation in a Horror movie. This is Fiction but still fails to impress the audiences, forgettable movie.
May be the Director wanted to show COVID infection in different virus form.

_Compared to Train to Busan this film is a flop show._


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Cannot call it a Zombie movie. They have added Comedy also in this.  E.g.: The president speech scene (WTF)
> Never saw a Comedy scene in serious situation in a Horror movie. This is Fiction but still fails to impress the audiences, forgettable movie.
> May be the Director wanted to show COVID infection in different virus form.
> 
> _Compared to Train to Busan this film is a flop show._


I agree it is not exactly a zombie movie but I found the president speech scene "dark humour". The unique thing about this movie was the "logic of infection" which is quite novel(a virus mutation affecting human brain in a very unique way related to centres of pain & pleasure) unlike other such movies where either such infection creates "mindless killers"(28 days later) or "dying ppl/dead walking"(12 monkeys & every zombie movie incl Resident Evil).


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2022)

Eagerly looking forward to this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2022)

Just finished _*Fear Street : Part Two 1978*_
Much better than part 1.  Director has made a good watching Slasher movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2022)

*Fear Street : Part Three* : Excellent conclusion of the series. Generally the Horror movies has failure with sequels. But this movie is different.
Excellent direction and Cinematography. Part 3 and Part 2 are much better than Part 1. Story is good.


----------

